# ""

## panno4ka

, 31 
     ,    ,      .       18 ,        .          .   .  ,   ,   -   . ,      ,  ,  ,  ,  . 
 ,      .      ,   . ,    ,  ,  -,  ,    ,   "".  ,   -  ,   .     " "   .   ,   " "    ,     ,     ...     .. -   ,  ... 
 ,     "".  ,     .      ,  ,   -      .    ,  ...       .     ,   ,   ,   .          . 
-          .          .        - ,    ,     .      ,   ,      ,        .           .       . 
         -    ,  .           ,    ,   .   ,    . 
 " "    .       ,       .                  . 
      , ,     .  .      ,    .    ""          ,   . 
  ,  -       ,     "",         .  ,            .  ,     ,    , ,      .               .

----------


## panno4ka

,    ,         : ",   ?"   -  , - " ".        -     .  ... .  , .     3-4 , ,    .            . 
    -    . ,   ,   .     ,      .        ,             .    ,      . ,  : ",    ?" 
     , , ,       .             ,    .  ,      ...     ,   .    ,        . 
    ,  .   ,      .          - , ,  .    ,           ,  .     ,   ,   ,   ,       . 
          ,     ,       "".        ,        .            .              . ,  ,       -    ,   .  .... ....       !!! 
        .            ,          .
      ,      -  ,  - - .           ,                .  ...     ,         . 
             .  -      , ,  .     ,     .          ,    " ".                .     . 
  ,     .   -   .      ,        ,  "".      ?    ,  ,   ,   ,     ?
          -      ?    ?      ,   .       .          ! 
,   ,   .      ,  -    .     ,     ,  ,    .   -  ,    "" ,    . 
 , ,   ,       ,  .    ,   ,  ...   ...  http://lady-bi.nsk.ru/journal/00000010.html

----------


## laithemmer

10    "",      -    ? !! 
          .    ?  ,       ...

----------


## 23q

?

----------


## Sviata

.  !    ,  .     ,      .   -  .

----------


## V00D00People

?         , ...

----------


## admin

> ?         , ...

   , ,      . 
    ,  ,        .

----------


## 23q

> ?         , ...

        ,       - ,      .  ?

----------


## V00D00People

> ,       - ,      .  ?

  :) 
        ,       ,             .  
    .                 ...

----------


## panno4ka

.          .
   ,        ,  .

----------


## 23q

> 

  100 % ,         (              ,  - - )...
    , ,           ,    ,+    ,    ,  ...    ,    . ,               ,   -       ,   -. -   ..   .       ,             .

----------

,   .       . ,   ,     ,    . , , , ,         ,      .

----------


## 23q

> ,     ,

      ...      ...
    ,        ...

----------


## V00D00People

> ...      ...
>     ,        ...

         (   ),    :)  
       -    ,                 .

----------


## Afra

-   ...         . (:   . ,,-      IQ ?"  ... ,,-...  19-..."

----------


## nickeler

*Afra*, !   " "    ,    ,     .    ,   "  "     " ".     ,     -,     , ,    ??? , ,  .       " ",    .      ,  .   -      .     ...     ...

----------


## V00D00People

> *Afra*, !   " "

       Afra.    ()   ,         ,    .

----------


## 100

?      ?    ",   "?   ,           -  .                ""?
  ,     ,    -    .       ,  ,  ,      ...
..    -

----------

> ?      ?    ",   "?   ,           -  .                ""?
>   ,     ,    -    .       ,  ,  ,      ...
> ..    -

  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    踸

----------

